# Chelsea - PSG



## iran98 (Mar 9, 2016)

Chelsea - Paris Saint Germain
Will both teams score in the match?
Yes
Odds 1.76

Chelsea

Guus Hiddink's side suffered a 2-1 defeat in the first leg, but the goals are hoping the Blues can at home to help them come to the next round with a win at home in 5 matches Svd Knnd.chlsy, 3 victory, the first draws and 1 defeats and is in relatively good form. They have no hope of qualification through the Premier League, will put all the focus on Europe to end the season without a trophy next season is not to apportion their business. John Terry through injury but may not be able to accompany his father to find out the game.

Paris Saint-Germain

Laurent Blanc's side won the first leg victory earned pleasant and more safely now set to leave Stamford Bridge. While Parisians put foot to Stamford Bridge last season were the good memories in this stadium. While more than 90 minutes did not give Zlatan Ibrahimovic, won with a 2-2 draw, the tournament will qualify for the next round. PSG starting XI for the visit as well.


----------



## iran98 (Mar 10, 2016)

iran98 said:


> Chelsea - Paris Saint Germain
> Will both teams score in the match?
> Yes
> Odds 1.76
> .


*win bet*


----------



## surebetharris.com (Mar 10, 2016)

I also had nice combo for the Europa League WON


----------



## tuyettinh6886 (Mar 11, 2016)

Is chelsea back yourself


----------



## Raj Guru (Jun 13, 2016)

Its really great betting tips. Your betting tips awesome.
Thanks.


----------

